# Pleco isn't eating algae



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

I've asked Petsmart the difference between a pleco and and algae eater because I needed a fish to eat the algae at the bottom of my tank. She says there is no difference, so I bought the one that wouldn't grow any more than 5-6 inches, fully grown. Now I've had at for 2 weeks and he has absolutly no interest in the algae on the bottom of the tank, he just stays sucking on the walls. I know some people in here say that the chain stores really don't know what they are talking about half the time because they are only there to make their minimum wage and don't care if they give customers the wrong suggestions. So maybe someone here could help me. Is there a difference between an algae eater and a pleco? I'm afraid my pleco is going to die. I have some algae wafers, but I didn't put any in because thy told me that he woud eat it off the rocks. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

SR:

What is common name for the Pleco which you purchased?

TR


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

first thing what plec is it second thing he might like the side of the tank at the moment more than he likes the bottom third thing pet smart fails there only in it for the money and you giving them the money will only make them bigger and more powerfull so please stop going there because they dont look after their animals.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pleco =/= algae eaters.
Many plecos don't eat algae at all.

The odds are that you got lied to, since the main pleco species carried by petco not only doesn't eat much algae, it gets about two feet long.

Algae eaters are skinny little light brown fish that don't look anything like plecos at all.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

one of the very best algae eating fish out there is the otocinclus..they don't get any bigger than 2 1/2"...
i would not reccomend the "chinese" algae eater, as they get large and quite mean..
the "siamese" algae eater is the one to get.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

The bristlenose pleco that I picked up does more then her fair share of the job. She eats it all! My tank has never been cleaner then with her in the tank. All brown/green algae is gone!!!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

We have a couple otos. In two days, the algae that has been really bad is already almost done. If you can, I recommend getting an oto.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I would try a protein food, something along the lines of tetra bits or something believe that is one of brands Petsmart carries, Petsmart also has some L number plecos once and awhile, they aren't much of algae eaters, most pet store employees like petsmart, hear word "pleco" and assume its a algae eater, which is like saying there is weapons of mass destruction in Iraq


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

The otos I had never did a thing really. Ate for a few days and stopped. This bristlenose pleco is like the energizer battery, never stops! I always see her out and about. She cleans so good one of the silk plants I have that was dark green is now white! :lol:


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

What does the algae look like? Perhaps its something that algae eaters don't eat.

And I agree, alot of plecos prefer more meaty foods to algae. 

Do you have a pic of your pleco?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Not all algae eaters eat every type of algae
You need to figure out what type of algae is it first because certain algae can be stopped by just changing some of the things you do in you tank such as over feeding or leaving the light on or off too long.


----------

